# Schizophrenic wanted.



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello there, here's Vladimir with a bitchin thread.

So I'm re-doing my comic because the old art makes me want to gouge out my eyes with a wooden cooking spoon and because there are more loopholes in there than in a Conservative's logic.
One of my problems was also that I misrepresented Schizophrenia, making everyone think one of the characters was just mean and not mentally ill.

I'd really like to portray severe unmedicated paranoid Schizophrenia. The character who has it is a 28-year-old female called Sophie. She's married to a man that doesn't want to take her to a doctor or give her medication because he wants to pretend his life is perfect and his wife is healthy.

Since now I'm actually writing a script instead of making things up as I go along, I think I can do a less shitty job. I mean, I'm a pretty bad story-teller and all but I'm okay at doing my research.

tl;dr: I want as much information about daily life with a paranoid schizophrenic as possible, please.

PS: if you want to read my horrible script (there's only like three pages worth in MSword right now but whatever), do say.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I'm not but my dad is!

However, his schizophrenia hasn't acted up in _years_. I remember one time when I was eleven, he was convinced he was a game show host and wanted me to answer all of his goddamn questions. D:


----------



## surskitty (Jul 15, 2008)

One of my uncles is schizophrenic and believes that the trees are trying to kill him.  as such whenever he stops taking his medicine he chops down all the trees in his yard.

I don't know him very well so I can't really help.  :/


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 15, 2008)

For about two days this year, I went on this entire "shizophrenia act" around my friends. There was "Matthew", me, and "Wehttam", my 'shizophrenic' side. It was fun for that time.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 15, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Well I'm not but my dad is!
> 
> However, his schizophrenia hasn't acted up in _years_. I remember one time when I was eleven, he was convinced he was a game show host and wanted me to answer all of his goddamn questions. D:


It's good that it hasn't shown up in a while, I expect living with a Schizophrenic must be really stressful when they're getting a visit from Mr. Delusion or Mr. Hallucination.
Thanks for sharing, every bit of info's helpful! :)



surskitty said:


> One of my uncles is schizophrenic and believes that the trees are trying to kill him.  as such whenever he stops taking his medicine he chops down all the trees in his yard.
> 
> I don't know him very well so I can't really help.  :/


Strangely enough, the first time Sophie shows up in the comic she just destroyed all the plants in the house because she thinks they want to hurt her.
Good to know I'm not completely wrong in my assumptions of this behaviour :x


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 15, 2008)

I would like a link to these comics, even though they may be old and in serious need of an update.

Anyways, I don't know any schizos, but I looked this up:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Schizophrenia (pronounced /ˌskɪtsəˈfriːniə/), from the Greek roots schizein (σχίζειν, "to split") and phrēn, phren- (φρήν, φρεν-, "mind") is a psychiatric diagnosis that describes a mental disorder characterized by abnormalities in the perception or expression of reality. It most commonly manifests as auditory hallucinations, paranoid or bizarre delusions or disorganized speech and thinking in the context of significant social or occupational dysfunction. Onset of symptoms typically occurs in young adulthood,[1] with approximately 0.4–0.6%[2][3] of the population affected. Diagnosis is based on the patient's self-reported experiences and observed behavior. No laboratory test for schizophrenia currently exists.[4]


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 15, 2008)

My cousin has schizophrenia. Before she was diagnosed and treated she was convinced that she could hear voices buzzing in the air around her and thought that the government or someone was spying on her. I think I remember hearing that things like televison aerials and maybe radio towers or whatever really freaked her out, as she thought they were trying to send her subliminal messages or control her or get information from her or something; she even went to the police about it a few times. And before that she lost a job or something because she was convinced that some of her coworkers had it in for her or something. Chances are that they probably didn't _like_ her (they'd made some complaints about her but I'm pretty sure they're not related to the schizophrenia and so I won't go into them), but she was apparently blowing it all out of proportion.

Dunno if that helps, but yeah.


----------



## octobr (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd do a little research -- google some. Youtube it, definitely. Youtube is probably as close as you'll get to an actual interview -- just a simple 'schizophrenia' in the search box will get you some good videos. 

Remember it's basically just an inability to correctly interpret reality -- nothing seems right.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm psychotic, but it's neither severe nor unmedicated. Last time I had a psychotic episode was a very long time ago, and all I can tell you is that it was a very frightening experience.


----------



## Minish (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a _Schizoid_... okay, that's completely different, never mind. xD
I do know that say, if a schizophrenic person wanted to destroy all their trees because they were afraid they were going to kill them... they would be perfectly fine with them at another time. That's what happened to my friend's mum's client; she's a psychiatrist~


----------

